# Second Stage of Recovery



## Eugene (Jan 29, 2013)

So I'm having depersonalization for almost 5 months now, and I'm guessing I've reached the second "stage" of recovery. What I mean by that is, after going through the first stage, which is to become familiar with dp, and just get used to it. Just to stop fearing it. The second stage, is to get used to dp so much, that you forget about it. And on this stage, dp starts to slowly lift, and reality is breaking through just by a bit, maybe even a few seconds a day. Because I've gotten so used to dp in my first stage, that my dp is starting to lift off and I'm questioning my dp, I'm now having a hard time explaining my dp, compared to when I had it really strong. I could explain using words such as unreality and "2D" or fake surroundings. Now, it's just really so normal for me, I start to question if it is even there anymore. I can feel the brain fog, and the 2D a bit still, but I've gotten so used to feeling fake, that now I'm living is my "fake-feeling" world. It's like I entered back into this world, but still can't see the 3D of it. I posted this just so maybe I could discuss with some of you, on your "second stage" of recovery, and if it was any different. Because the way I see it, Depersonalization recovery is made up of these types of stages.


----------



## ClassC (Jan 23, 2013)

Recovery for any process is one complete stage broken down into several parts.

1- Understanding what the problem is

2- The cause

3- The solution

Signs of improvement or resolving the issue occurs naturally over time, for as long as it may take.

You shouldn't believe that this is something permanent. Yes, you have to get used to it (while it's still there) for it to go away, of course. If you're not comfortable with the way it feels, it will only cause you more anxiety and distress that will only worsen the feeling, because it's there to ease the feelings of anxiety and stress. But *not* in a sense that you get used to it and that's the end of that. No, I can personally vouch that the visual distortions do indeed completely go away over time. So that's one less thing to worry about. The only other thing you have to work towards correcting is the way you think (regarding brain fog) about these thoughts. You have to stop worrying, questioning, evaluating and analyzing them because:


They are not true.
They waste your time.
They keep you locked in a viscous cycle.
They aim to cause you mental pain.

If for a moment you question things such as: 'am I real / it doesn't feel real or seem real / is this really a dream' You are basically agreeing that there is a possibility of it being true. That causes you to feel more confused, and leads to more questioning that wastes your time. (Viscous cycle) You can just as easily prove these things without the need of excessive thinking


You know and understand what reality is and what it feels like.
You can easily distinguish the difference between the real world and the dream world.

In reality you are aware and conscious. Yourself and everyone alongside you is alive and breathing. You can think for yourself and engage in real world activities.
In your dreams you are unaware and unconscious. Things seem out of place, obscure and you can vaguely recall the dream upon waking up.

Clearly, people are not dreaming, everything around them is in fact real, therefore there is no need to pointlessly question these things.

That is Depersonalization in a nutshell. If both these issues are addressed, you can consider yourself as recovered.

Sorry for the long post, hope it made sense.


----------



## LuluCalavera (Jan 21, 2013)

Im feeling the same as well now, cant tell if im better or not but sometimes i completely forget i have it so thank god for that!


----------

